# Where do divorced people with kids meet other people?



## thesky1291 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am NOT looking right now. But I am only 28 and want to know that there is hope that one day I’ll find love. Where did you find love after divorce? Tell me your success stories so I feel better.
And again, I am not looking. This is so fresh for me. I just want to see it’s possible.


----------



## Mr loyal (Apr 29, 2020)

Good question, I am 38 with 2 kids and wondering the same thing... also not ready but curious. Guessing grocery store, or places that a hobby brings you to. Maybe through friends or work.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I know it sounds cliche but it always happens when you are not looking. I am not ready right now but have had enough people show interest that I know that there is someone out there.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> I know it sounds cliche but it always happens when you are not looking. I am not ready right now but have had enough people show interest that I know that there is someone out there.


Couldn’t agree more with this. OP, when you are ready, they’re all sorts of people out there. In person, in support groups, meetups and OLD. We are just in a very strange time for dating.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There's only one thing to know, deep down, for now.

And that's the reality that you'll be ok, get the hang of things.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I saw your thread. I don't know when it will happen, but it will happen. Some guys don't want women with kids, some don't care. 

Just get on with the divorce, your H is an ass. 

The rest will happen...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are organizations that are good for both finding support and even meeting someone.

My ex remarried a woman he met at a "Parents Without Partners" group. She has a daughter. My ex and I have a son. 

Here are links to some other things I found with a quick google search:

*








Home - Solo Parent Society


Solo Parent Society is a nonprofit organization that helps single parents and their families thrive through powerful resources, authentic community, and advocacy to provide relief & support.



soloparentsociety.com




*
*https://www.meetup.com/topics/parents-without-partners/*
You might want to check on www.meetup.com for things that you and your children can do together. There will be other parents & children at the meetups.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Almost anywhere. I had particular success with online dating sites, and met my wife (who also had kids) on one. There are singles meetup groups in most areas, too, as well as the social groups already mentioned. What works for one person won't necessarily work for another - there are too many variables. So, try them all!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Meet Up dot com is a great place with tons of different groups to join from biking, book clubs to singles groups, just all kinds of options. OLD gets a bad rap and can be frustrating weeding through all the profiles but there are good people out there in the same boat as you genuinely looking to meet another good person online.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

This isn't original, but I think volunteer work is a good place to meet people, it takes the focus off of "so we both put ourselves out there". Also, you meet people who get off of the couch.

wrt "possible", of course, countless people in that situation have remarried. But cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## Lynn358 (May 10, 2020)

Something you can"t seem not to think about in this situation. made me realize most everyone in my family met at work


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I was a single mum of three older children(teens and early 20's) and met my husband on a Christian dating site. He also had 2 sons, also late teens and early 20's. I waited 4 years before I started OLD, and it was 2 years after that we met. Don't jump into anything for some time is my advise. My children were my priority.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I was a 38 year old mom of one teenaged son when I met my SO on a dating site. I was married to my ex-husband for 15 years, waited 2 years after my divorce to start dating and met my SO about 8 months or so after that. We've been together 4.5 years now and will be marrying in the Fall. 

I had never imagined it possible to be this happy in a relationship.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

When I married, my then wife had two children from a previous relationship, I took them on as my own. my then wife wanted to go find herself without the kids and they stayed with me. Within two weeks I pulled the pin on her search and asked the two eldest what they wanted to do.

They had the option of going with their mother ( I use that term loosely). Their reply was “ we want to stay with you dad”. They did and are now grown up, they call two women mom. One because I taught them to respect their life giver and the other because in the last 19 years, she has been their mom.

Sky, I’m telling you this because it goes both ways with men and women. Like anything else, you have to be careful in going into any relationship, but extremely vigilante when it comes to your children. you never know what and who is out there.
Take your time and if you do get to the point where you might be getting into a relationship, be wary.

OT

PS. I was 50 when I remarride.


----------

